# A Leech



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I found a leech in my tank, it was about an inch long, flat and a grey/brown kind of a colour...

I killed it but I'm guessing that's not going to be the last one I find. Anyone know anything about leeches...where it's likely come from, what damage it could do to my piranha and how to get rid of them etc.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Bet it wasn't a leech. Sounds like worms. Check you sub at night bet there's more.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Would love to see a pic of this critter...


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry for the size of the pic, I've tried to crop it and enlarge it but photobucket is being a bit stupid.

I guarantee it is a Leech BTW...definitely not a worm.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

It may look like a tiny leech but I still say its a worm. & I not talkn a trout worm or nightcrawler. They'll hold themselves to glass by their face, move like inch worm or can swim like a leech.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Wild stuff man...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Brown flatworm imo. Could be leeches but I doubt it.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Brown flatworm imo. Could be leeches but I doubt it.


You are of course correct, apologies for insisting otherwise. It looks like it's a Brown Freshwater Planaria (Brown Flatworm).

I'm pretty sure it's down to the half a Smelt I found rotting in the plants last week, they need food waste to survive.

It's recommended that I give the tank a good clean to make sure there's no waste left and stop feeding for a while as well as add some salt so I'll do that.

Is 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons O.K for Piranhas?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

No worries man. I coulda been wrong too. Pic is tiny. But from what you described & what it usually is had me pointing that direction. Vac the hell out of your sub, keep good eye on feeding. Clout is supposed to kill many worms & leeches, although I've never used it with piranha.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

BRUNER's been amazing me lately with his accurate answers to sh*t!


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

The pic isn't very clear but from the way it's described in literature that's exactly what it was.

They also say that it can survive and multiply when it's cut into pieces! I cut it into four pieces and flushed it but I've now put bleach down there just to make sure lol.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I know & speak sh*t fluently. Lmao!!


----------

